# Raising 2" Red Scribbled Torquise Discus from CAF



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Starting from January to June


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Ocean said:


> Starting from January to June
> View attachment 130354
> 
> View attachment 130362
> ...


Wow, well done. Super impressive growth and the shapes ended up really nice too


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks! I hope they breed one day.. I'm looking forward to experience raising fry.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful.Keep up the great work.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are coming along very nicely. Thanks for sharing these photos :bigsmile:


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Update on these discus:

I moved some of them into a display tank and within a month a pair laid eggs on the intake pipe. I moved them into a 33g tank by themselves and within 2 weeks, free swimming fry! Surprisingly, I came home today and parents laid a batch of eggs while raising their first spawn. I thought about moving the fry out but I am hoping they will raise this batch also but i doubt it. Im curious to see how it plays out. In the future if they eat their fry and keep laying eggs ill make adjustments to separate the fry or the parents.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty cool. I really didn't think these guys would lay eggs so soon but you're the second person to report spawning. Guess I have slow starters. 

EDIT: Oops I got these mixed up with the contest threads. Sorry.  Congrats anyway.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks. Maybe the contestant discus would lay eggs in the future. That would be sweet.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job! Usually they eat the fry when a new batch of eggs is laid. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works out for you


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Well the opposite happened; they ate the eggs! Lol. I can't wait to see those fry of yours, this december, of the blue heckles by breeder Dr. Teo!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool! I'm glad they kept the fry. The heckels are going to be a challenge to breed but hopefully I can work some magic.


----------

